# Fog Chiller - A new take on an old problem



## dflowers2

Ok, first all, I must apologize, I do not have the pictures or video yet, but that should add to the suspense. I have completed a rough prototype of what I think will be a better built mouse trap, err, I mean fog chiller. Ok, so I am going to describe the concept and possible modifications to get your creative juices flowing.

You start out with a large cooler, the one I am using is a 38 qt, larger would be better, but again, this is the prototype. You will need two small fans, like computer fans, the higher the output, the better. You will also need a small radiator type device such as a transmission cooler or heater core for an automobile. Get yourself a small submersible pump, harbor freight carries them for around $10.00. You will need a long section of dryer vent house and the black plastic drain pipe with the holes used for septic tanks. Obviously you can go over board and spend a lot of money on this project, but if you check around, you can find the items cheaper or even better, free.

Ok, here is how it works:

Fog machine blows fog through long section of dryer vent hose into large cooler. The cooler is filled with ice and water. The submersible pump is circulating the ice water through the trans mission cooler (radiator) which is mounted to the wall of the cooler. The two fans are mounted on the outside of the cooler and draws the fog through the transmission cooler through two holes cut in the side of the cooler to allow the fog to flow through the opposite wall of the cooler from where the dryer vent hose enters the cooler. The fog is then pumped through the blank drain pipe with the holes to disperse the fog throughout your grave yard.

Areas for modification:

1. Use dry ice instead of regualr ice?
2. Use an additional fan and a "y" near the fog machine to introduce the cooler atmospheric air to pre-cool the fog before it enters the chiller
3. Add another transmission cooler with fan to pre-cool the fog as it enters the chiller
4. Extend the lengths of the intake and/or disharge hose to allow for additional natural cooling
5. Use larger cooler
6. Use multiple coolers as a step down cooling unit

I hope I can get some pictures of what I have so far and at least a short video tonight once the winds die down here.

Let me know what you think of the concept.

Dorian


----------



## Psyc0 Walrus

hmm im not sure what the fans are for and why your going through so much trouble for a fog chiller hmm but hey idk you may be making the newest popular fog chiller for all i know! Anyway i just use a small cooler and a bunch of ice to last me the night... good luck with your crazy chiller though!


----------



## dflowers2

Well, I have used the same concept as you in the past as well as a Vortex nock off, but they never worked as good as I would like them to. I really want the majority, if not all, of the fog to stay low and hug the ground. Thanks for the wish of luck though.


----------



## lowdwnrob

From what I was told it mainly depends on your outside temp. The cooler it is outside the cooler you have to get your fog. Good luck and I look forward to pics.


----------



## Dr Frankenscream

dflowers said:


> I really want the majority, if not all, of the fog to stay low and hug the ground.


I built one of the trashcan fog chillers and it works pretty well. One trick I heard...water the area where the fog will cover. The extra humidity keeps the fog close to the ground.

Warning: Don't create a slippery walkway for TOTs.


----------



## Bone Dancer

It will be interesting to see the pics and vid of this in operation.
I made a simple cooler with a six foot length of 8" stove pipe I had and put a bag of ice in it and placed the fogger at one end. Works for me.
I guess I agree with Pysco Walrus, it seems to be a bit over designed.


----------



## Brainfrt

Also make sure you are using a good fog that is meant to stay close to the ground and a good thing to do I learned last year due to I live in texas is water down the yard if you are using it outdoors. I water the yard just before the kids get home and keep it wet the night before. I use froggys freezin fog that makes a big differnce

Thanks,
Brian


----------



## HAUNTEDBARN

Great....like to see pics


----------



## Sickie Ickie

I'd like to see pics (and vid if possible) also.


----------



## Dark Lord

Good / interesting thought on your fog chiller idea, problems might arise with using pc fans. They would most likely short out as they would rust the fan motor.... I have a marine repair biz & use a bildge blower that has one side you connect the hose dryer tube to (inlet) & connect a hose dryer tube to the outlet side. On long runs i used a second towards the end to help continue the force of fog. These bildge blowers as not too pricey ( of course i get them pretty cheap or use old ones that i have R&Red for a customer that was getting old but still worked ), plastic, are sealed motors & intended to be used in wet environments !
They have a pretty good fan force as they are made to vacate gas fumes from the enclosed engine bay.I hooked them up to a 110v to 12v pc power station I had or if it is needed, a 12v bat. Food for thought.......
& yes wetting down the grass helps to keep the fog on the ground.


----------



## joker

Sounds very similar to this DIY for a portable 12volt a/c using a cooler and heater core.

http://www.instructables.com/id/Portable-12V-Air-Conditioner---Cheap-and-easy!/


----------



## Otaku

I used a PC fan (4", 12VDC) in the middle of a long dryer tube run from a fog chiller and had no problems with shorts or rusting after two Halloweens. The fan wasn't directly at the chiller output - it was ~10' away, so that may have helped as the moisture from the chilled fog likely condensed out by that point. It sure helped keep the fog moving, though.


----------



## Jaybo

Correct me if I'm wrong, but wouldn't pulling the fog through the fans mess with the flow of the fog? Would the fans end up beating the fog more this way? I always assumed it was better to use a Y connection near the fogger that had a fan that pushed air into the chiller at the beginning of the flow versus pulling air from the end.

Does it really make any difference one way or the other?


----------



## Otaku

I just used the fan to help push the fog through a 25' dryer duct. The force from the fogger was not enough to get a good flow through that length of pipe. The pipe terminated in a large JOL with the cold fog flowing steadily out of the face and across the porch. I didn't notice any warming of the fog from the action of the fan.


----------



## randomr8

Jaybo said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but wouldn't pulling the fog through the fans mess with the flow of the fog? Would the fans end up beating the fog more this way? I always assumed it was better to use a Y connection near the fogger that had a fan that pushed air into the chiller at the beginning of the flow versus pulling air from the end.
> 
> Does it really make any difference one way or the other?


I do the Y at the beginning as well. My other thought, besides the fog flow, is that any residual heat produced by the fan would be mitigated, being introduced before the chilling process. Heat is minimal from the fan but every little bit helps.

Fog theory.... who'd a thunk it?


----------

